# coolest mother fucker what



## Lucky Duck (Jan 28, 2015)

So, basically its all in the making and nothing is set in stone. I will be having a baby, and the rich ass babylon baby daddy getting me an rv. I will be starting at shut up and grow it farm in tennessee, where i will stay for the summer and early fall making lavender sachels, honeys, and other tradeables. I will then travel to trinity county where i will work on my friends medical farm (not for money but for dried product) then i will retire for the winter in slab city.


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Jan 28, 2015)

Wow, that aint really a longterm plan with a baby::dummy:: but hell its a start. Good luck with the baby, baby daddy, RV & others nonsense. I assume in exchange for this RV he will be giving up his paternal rights & expecting no child support order from you down the road?

Welcome to STP. Please fill out your profile when you can. Please use the search function to answer most of your questions. Please try to attach a post to an existing thread if it relevant instead of creating duplicate & competing threads.


----------



## Corinne (Jan 28, 2015)

hell yeah, thats the life!


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Jan 28, 2015)

I hate to burst anyones bubble but this isnt a project.::meh:: It sounds like any number of variables can destroy this plan, but such is life. Good luck lucky duck. quack quack


----------



## Lucky Duck (Jan 28, 2015)

no shared custody. He dumped me off in missouri where i had to fend for myself 4 months preggers. I went to trinity county worked on a legal marijuana farm, and lived at circus circus in Vegas making money. Met some ligitimate pirates who offered a place on the floating city off the coast of thialand. The father rather i stay state side in return for a RV 2005 or newer class c moter home


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Jan 28, 2015)

Try to get a diesel sprinter van or better if possible::greedy::


----------

